# Our Darling Doggies thread



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a dog lover through and through. Dogs all the way!

Holla at me dog lovers!

Let's show off pics of our pampered pooches, our coddled canines, our precious pups.

I will go first. Here is my Labrador Cindy. She is my sunshine.:wubu:


View attachment Resized beach.jpg


View attachment Lou Lou.jpg


View attachment Cindy Lou.jpg


View attachment Resized dog.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

These are from a couple of years ago.  Rubber Duckie


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> These are from a couple of years ago.  Rubber Duckie



Too cute!


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you, Shoshie. I think we're kindred spirits. . . 

Very few other people (and that includes other dog owners) understand how totally we love and how completely we are committed to our furry-faced friends.

A great big hug to you and to yours, sweetie. 

- Jim


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Thank you, Shoshie. I think we're kindred spirits. . .
> 
> Very few other people (and that includes other dog owners) understand how totally we love and how completely we are committed to our furry-faced friends.
> 
> ...



So true. I love my dog so much.
Tomorrow Cindy is getting spayed, so she will be at the Vet's and under an anaesthetic. I know that I will feel anxious and worried all day, even though it is a pretty straightforward procedure.

I have to fast her from 8pm tonight. That will not be easy. Hello I have a Labrador!

I am going to give her some extra special treats today to make up for tomorrow.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to play too! Here is a pic of the boys...Blaze is the all white and Jax (the naughty) is the parti-colored. Both boys are toy poodles.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2009)

*Dog Rules Day 10-11-09*


----------



## Cors (Sep 1, 2009)

My beautiful English Bull Terrier Rocky who was put down in 2004. RIP.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there anything greater than an animal which, if you treat it properly, will love you unconditionally?

I love all the great doggie pics posted and I've loved dogs for years.

Unfortunately, I'm currently a bachelor and not home enough to properly care for a dog but I hope to have one or two again someday.

I do have some old pics of my doggies at home and I'll try to share some here soon.

Dennis


----------



## Risible (Sep 1, 2009)

Shosh, I hope Miss Cindy Lou comes through her surgery well!

Here's a recent picture of Bubbles - took it Sunday after he'd caught a fig leaf beetle, one a those slow-flyin' irridescent kind? Drunken pilots, they're called. There it is under his left foot.

Bubs is playing it cool, pretending that he's paying absolutely no mind to the bug - until the bug moves! It buzzes and whirs and clicks - makes a great toy (and keeps it away from my hair. It's like, they're always going for my hair, those beetles. )


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I have to play too! Here is a pic of the boys...Blaze is the all white and Jax (the naughty) is the parti-colored. Both boys are toy poodles.



Becky they are both adoreable. You must love them so much.



Cors said:


> My beautiful English Bull Terrier Rocky who was put down in 2004. RIP.



Oh. I smiled looking at Rocky Cors. What a beautiful dog.



Risible said:


> Shosh, I hope Miss Cindy Lou comes through her surgery well!
> 
> Here's a recent picture of Bubbles - took it Sunday after he'd caught a fig leaf beetle, one a those slow-flyin' irridescent kind? Drunken pilots, they're called. There it is under his left foot.
> 
> Bubs is playing it cool, pretending that he's paying absolutely no mind to the bug - until the bug moves! It buzzes and whirs and clicks - makes a great toy (and keeps it away from my hair. It's like, they're always going for my hair, those beetles. )



Dogs do the funniest things. Bubbles is gorgeous.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 1, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Is there anything greater than an animal which, if you treat it properly, will love you unconditionally?
> 
> I love all the great doggie pics posted and I've loved dogs for years.
> 
> ...



I hope that you will have another dog someday soon Dennis.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

Shosh,

cindy is a beautiful girl! I know she will get through the surgery just fine!



Cors, I'm sorry about your pooch. He was a good looking fell
Ris, you know I love Bubbles. She always takes a good picture.


Jim, love merlot, she's a good looking dog. I still think she would use my boys as chew toys lol


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Jim, love merlot, she's a good looking dog. I still think she would use my boys as chew toys lol


No, she wouldn't. Poodles are all one breed, it's just a matter of size. Merlot loves all dogs, but when she meets another poodle, it like "Hello there, Cuz." 

Blaze, Jax, and Merlot would become instant friends.


----------



## Risible (Sep 1, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Shosh,
> 
> cindy is a beautiful girl! I know she will get through the surgery just fine!
> 
> ...



Would you believe, Bubs is a "he"? I know, I know - everyone, even his vet, thinks he's a she. My dad, his Grampy, _always_ calls him a "she." I don't even bother to correct.  The thing is, he (not Grampy - Bubs) actually has a very manly looking affect to his little face.


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are my mutts. Buddy the black lab and Jasmine a border collie whippet cross. 

View attachment Buddy2.jpg


View attachment cinnamon bun.jpg


View attachment Yawn.jpg


View attachment Christmas dog.jpg


View attachment Jas nom nom.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 2, 2009)

Risible said:


> Would you believe, Bubs is a "he"? I know, I know - everyone, even his vet, thinks he's a she. My dad, his Grampy, _always_ calls him a "she." I don't even bother to correct.  The thing is, he (not Grampy - Bubs) actually has a very manly looking affect to his little face.



Whups!! So sorry Ris (and Bubs)! I should have known better..most people think my boys are girls too. I think most small dogs are thought of as girls.


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a black Lab myself, 9 years old, named Delilah, but I don't know how to get pictures online... maybe later? :blush:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2009)

I looked throught this thread yesterday and had Alex on my lap, he was giggling at all the doc photos. Alex loves animals. He giggles whenever he sees our cat. If max had his way, we'd have a dog too.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Here are my mutts. Buddy the black lab and Jasmine a border collie whippet cross.



What cuties! I did not know that you have a Lab Ruff.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2009)

View attachment Cindy.jpg


Cindy is such a happy, gentle soul. She is always smiling.


----------



## katorade (Sep 2, 2009)

*Warning!!* Overload potential! I probably have more pictures of my dog than most people have of their children.

This is Maddy (short for Madmartigan). She also answers to Mima, stinky, ding dong, dingy, Bee, or Beedah. She's a Miniature Australian Shepherd. Same as the standard size dogs in every aspect, just on a smaller scale. She's about the same size as a Cocker Spaniel, but leggier. She's 3 years old, so her "milk mustache" isn't from age, it's just a natural coloration tendency that some Aussies display. She's a tri-color with very minute white points, so she looks more like a black and tan dog.

She's the sweetest pup ever. Very jolly and outgoing (unless you're a big scary man or small child, then she needs to warm up to you). She adores my cats and treats them like brothers. When she lies down, she crosses her legs like a lady. She makes a really fun array of noises when she talks to you. She has a nub for a tail so she wags her entire butt.

























































She also has a couple of videos. Don't mind the hair or my retarded doggy-talk voice. Shedding season started off with a bang and my vacuum cleaner wasn't unpacked yet. That was a day's worth of hair. One day! I have no excuses for the voice, though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F58FoWLBKmQ&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CY1CyyJ_QQ&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-jSJyQH5dU&feature=channel_page


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics of your fur baby Katorade.:wubu:

I laughed about the vaccuum cleaner reference! I have a Lab and she sheds non stop.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 3, 2009)

My Cindy is sleeping at the moment. When my mother and I picked her up from the vet earlier in the day we could hear her crying in the other room. That really upset me.
She was not in pain, just disorientated and confused.

She is home now, and she cried for a few hours, but she is sleeping now.

The crying really tore my heart out. She will be ok tomorrow. 

We certainly love our beloved pets.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My Cindy is sleeping at the moment. When my mother and I picked her up from the vet earlier in the day we could hear her crying in the other room. That really upset me.
> She was not in pain, just disorientated and confused.
> 
> She is home now, and she cried for a few hours, but she is sleeping now.
> ...



*Shoosh: glad to hear that Cindy is ok...*


_Wanted to share this amusing doggy "gif" _


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Shoosh: glad to hear that Cindy is ok...*
> 
> 
> _Wanted to share this amusing doggy "gif" _



Cute! I like the doggy cake gif also.

Cindy is much better now. When she came home from the vet the day she was spayed, she cried and cried, so of course I cried to see her in such a state. It was very hard.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 4, 2009)

Penny:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:







Franky:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this thread - everyone's dogs are so cute. I love dogs. I love most dogs more than I like most people 

I have way to many pictures of my dogs - Cocoa alone has over 1000 pictures in his file on our computer. They are my babies, and I love them.

Cocoa is the black one, and Pixie is the blond one  I didn't name either one of them, and they are both rescues. Cocoa is from the shelter, and Pixie was free on Craigslist. Poor Pixie wasn't taken outside much, and was dressed up like a doll. She was confined most of the day in a cage or in a bathroom. 

Both are spoiled chihuahuas  Cocoa is just of the huge mutant variety


----------



## ladle (Sep 4, 2009)

This guy was just sitting there on the sidewalk in Paris. His dog would SMILE for a Euro coin. I couldn't resist.
Looked like the happiest dog I'd ever seen! 

View attachment DSC_2140_2.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Penny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandie, Penny and Franky are adoreable! Frankie's eyes are amazing.



tinkerbell said:


> I love this thread - everyone's dogs are so cute. I love dogs. I love most dogs more than I like most people
> 
> I have way to many pictures of my dogs - Cocoa alone has over 1000 pictures in his file on our computer. They are my babies, and I love them.
> 
> ...



Fantastic pics of Cocoa and Pixie! So sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 4, 2009)

ladle said:


> This guy was just sitting there on the sidewalk in Paris. His dog would SMILE for a Euro coin. I couldn't resist.
> Looked like the happiest dog I'd ever seen!



Oh what a cute Lab. My Lab would be a millionaire if she lived in Paris. because she smiles all day long.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 5, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Sandie, Penny and Franky are adoreable! Frankie's eyes are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic pics of Cocoa and Pixie! So sweet.



thanks!! 

For being little dogs they take up ALL the room in our bed.


----------



## Isa (Sep 5, 2009)

I love dogs and this is one of my favorite threads.

My baby is a Minature Poodle and has me wrapped around his little paw.

1. One of my faves from a few years ago, posing with a gift from an Auntie.
2. A shot with his best friend Buddy in the background.
3. Hiding from the excessive people/noise while visiting family out of town. 

A video of him having fun that I put on facebook and thought I'd share here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXGdyzEcQOE


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> My beautiful English Bull Terrier Rocky who was put down in 2004. RIP.



So sorry.....I use to have a dog that looked just like your's..My son was a baby then and that dog loved him to pieces..They are great dogs,very protective and very loving..My dog use to go for car rides but I had to sit in the backseat with him like someone would a child..LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 5, 2009)

Isa said:


> I love dogs and this is one of my favorite threads.
> 
> My baby is a Minature Poodle and has me wrapped around his little paw.
> 
> ...



Very cute poodle Isa  And they are very good at wrapping us around their little paws.


----------



## Donna (Sep 5, 2009)

I know I have shared these before, but I never get sick of looking at their sweet little faces so I guess I will share them again:

My standard size, long hair chihuahua Maggie and my pardi-color Pomeranian, Sassy:





This is how I surf the Internet...she actually gets quite upset with me if I sit her down on the top of the desk so I can actually do some work on the computer:






Our corgi, the world's most obstinate dog ever, but so sweet and loving. Miss Chloe:





My Mom's dachshund, Pudgy Rodriguez (she's a Detroit Tiger's fan through and through):


----------



## katorade (Sep 5, 2009)

I have such a girly soft spot for long-haired chihuahua ears.:wubu:


----------



## MatthewB (Sep 5, 2009)

katorade said:


>


Awwww... :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 5, 2009)

Isa said:


> I love dogs and this is one of my favorite threads.
> 
> My baby is a Minature Poodle and has me wrapped around his little paw.
> 
> ...



Your baby is so cute Isa! Dogs really bring so much happiness to our lives.



Donna said:


> I know I have shared these before, but I never get sick of looking at their sweet little faces so I guess I will share them again:
> 
> My standard size, long hair chihuahua Maggie and my pardi-color Pomeranian, Sassy:
> 
> ...



You have sweet dogs Donna. I love Pomeranians. I think they come in a few different colors.
Miss Chloe is gorgeous! I love Corgies. Their little legs always crack me up.


----------



## Isa (Sep 5, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Very cute poodle Isa  And they are very good at wrapping us around their little paws.





Susannah said:


> Your baby is so cute Isa! Dogs really bring so much happiness to our lives.



Thanks Becky & Susannah.



Donna said:


> This is how I surf the Internet...she actually gets quite upset with me if I sit her down on the top of the desk so I can actually do some work on the computer:



Your babies are cute but I really like this photo, it looks as though she's seriously studying what's on the screen.


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 22, 2009)

Buddy and Jasmine napping on the couch. Had to snap pics! 

View attachment buddysleep.jpg


View attachment jasminesleep.jpg


----------



## katorade (Sep 22, 2009)

My dog got all of her hair chopped off! I wish I had access to a camera right now, but pics will have to wait.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Buddy and Jasmine napping on the couch. Had to snap pics!



I wuv these pics of your doggies Ruff!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2009)

]

My Doggie Cindy out the front of my little house.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 25, 2009)

View attachment Resized bubba.jpg


Here is Cindy.


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Buddy and Jasmine napping on the couch. Had to snap pics!



They look so comfy!


----------



## mybluice (Sep 26, 2009)

This is Koda...she is now almost 6 months old....a german shephard/lab mix. 

View attachment Me-1-1.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2009)

mybluice said:


> This is Koda...she is now almost 6 months old....a german shephard/lab mix.



What a sweetie pie! Koda is an unusual name. How did you choose it?


----------



## mybluice (Sep 27, 2009)

Susannah said:


> What a sweetie pie! Koda is an unusual name. How did you choose it?




When we first got her she was this little black/brown furball....reminded us of a kodiak bear cub....


----------



## Sugar (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a mini poodle too...Pulga which means flea in Portuguese. She really is my baby.


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 27, 2009)

>




AWWWWW what an adorable doggy :happy: soooo cute!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky said:


> I have a mini poodle too...Pulga which means flea in Portuguese. She really is my baby.



Apparently poodles are one of the smartest breeds.

My fave pic here is the one of your doggie and you snuggling under the covers.


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 27, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 70671
> 
> 
> Here is Cindy.



She so cute just wanna cuddle her!


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 27, 2009)

mybluice said:


> This is Koda...she is now almost 6 months old....a german shephard/lab mix.



She looks so alert and smart! Adorable girl!


----------



## Shosh (Sep 28, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> She so cute just wanna cuddle her!



She loves being cuddled. Food and cuddles are her favorite things.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 28, 2009)

I I just rescued this lil terror 3 weeks ago her name is Paris(cause she is so small) The other is my sons big ole baby pitt bull named Bozeik. You should see the two of them play together. I have the cutiest pic of them asleep side by side but it is on my phone. 

View attachment l_9eb8be7b0d394fbbb93f0ce950e7aa6e.jpg


View attachment l_021ce9d879b34505a3351fcbaa6a1052.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Sep 28, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I I just rescued this lil terror 3 weeks ago her name is Paris(cause she is so small) The other is my sons big ole baby pitt bull named Bozeik. You should see the two of them play together. I have the cutiest pic of them asleep side by side but it is on my phone.



If I didn't know better I'd say they are the perfect matching set! So cute!!!


----------



## mel (Sep 30, 2009)

Daizee and her baby 

View attachment 1215080707.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 30, 2009)

Awww that is so cute! Bet she carries it around with her too?


----------



## mel (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah, she switches up between that one and a 'baby' that is a purple octopuss..lol..


----------



## Shosh (Sep 30, 2009)

mel said:


> yeah, she switches up between that one and a 'baby' that is a purple octopuss..lol..



Haha! My doggie carries her rabbit around in her mouth. Cute pic Mel.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2009)

Such adorable doggys! Looking at this thread lightens my heart.

Some of you may have seen this pic in my jewelry thread, but I thought I'd post it anyway. Another Buddy here -- taken on his 7 month birthday on the12th. He'd just been groomed with really short hair in preparation for his neutering. You can see what a sweet disposition he has just by looking at him. He's my little canine sweetheart and I adore him and his charming, googly eyes. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2009)

Tina said:


> Such adorable doggys! Looking at this thread lightens my heart.
> 
> Some of you may have seen this pic in my jewelry thread, but I thought I'd post it anyway. Another Buddy here -- taken on his 7 month birthday on the12th. He'd just been groomed with really short hair in preparation for his neutering. You can see what a sweet disposition he has just by looking at him. He's my little canine sweetheart and I adore him and his charming, googly eyes. :wubu:



Such a sweet photo of your darling doggie Tina. I so understand about how you feel about him.
He looks very happy, and why wouldn't he be? He knows he is in doggie Utopia.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2009)

View attachment Wuv ya.jpg


Ok ok, I am allowing Cindy to be on my bed just this once!


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 1, 2009)

Aw Tina such a cute little buddy!


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I I just rescued this lil terror 3 weeks ago her name is Paris(cause she is so small) The other is my sons big ole baby pitt bull named Bozeik. You should see the two of them play together. I have the cutiest pic of them asleep side by side but it is on my phone.



omg, they are both adorable. Is that a Chihuahua puppy? Either way, adorable!


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 2, 2009)

but then... that was after she did this to him....






Still playing...






They love each other


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2009)

Speaking of Darling Doggies, there was the sweetest story this morning about doggie loyalty on CBS Sunday Morning Show. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009...5347232.shtml?tag=cbsnewsTwoColUpperPromoArea

A woman at a dog rescue foundation in Tennesee got a Rottweiler that was obviously someone's pet at one time. The dog was found along a nearby freeway, picked up and brought to the Love Me Tender Animal Rescue where Kathy took care of the Rottie. Kathy noticed the dog was loving, playful, obedient, and not like other dogs who were abused, so she started investigating where the dog was picked up.

Kathy noticed that an area of the freeway nearby had been the scene of a bad traffic wreck weeks before. She even remembered driving by the horrible wreck thinking nobody could have survived such an accident. She started walking along the highway near the wreck and found a "nest" of sort where someone or something had obviously gathered things left from the wreck that were family momentos. Stuff like - one shoe, toothbrushes, frisbee, torn clothes, games, and anything else that belonged to the family that was in the wrecked minivan. Someone had also been sleeping close to the pile of the family's posessions. Kathy guessed it was the Rottweiler who had survived the accident, hid from the firemen and policemen and gathered up her family's stuff that was left to make a place for her to sleep and wait for them.

Kathy contacted the state police and found that the family had all lived thru the wreck, She got their name and phone number and called them - giving them the good news about their Rottie. The family came down to Kathy's animal rescue home and a very happy reunion was held between the Rottie - Ella and her family. Soon, the family hopes it will be able to bring Ella back home - they had to relocate due to the accident and their new home does not allow pets. 

(*But such a magical story has got to have a magical ending. Just wait a little longer. You'll see. M2M*) 

View attachment New Picture (1).jpg


View attachment New Picture (4).jpg


----------



## Donna (Oct 4, 2009)

Tinkerbell, your chihuahuas are adorable. 

I found these on the memory card today...Chuck must have taken them:

I present, Queen Maggie





And Sassy sleeping with her buddy Connery. It appears she is pushing him away, but I assure you they are two peas in a pod:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

View attachment Labrador Indulgence Day 2009 018.jpg


Here I am with Cindy at Labrador Indulgence Day.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Here I am with Cindy at Labrador Indulgence Day.



Soshe,

Cindy looks like a very happy doggie. But shouldn't every day be Laborador Indulgence Day?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 18, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Soshe,
> 
> Cindy looks like a very happy doggie. But shouldn't every day be Laborador Indulgence Day?



Every day IS Labrador Indulgence Day for my spoilt doggie.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2009)

View attachment Resized suncream.jpg


Summer has come early this year. It officially starts in December in Australia.

Cindy has a little pink nose, so I put sunscreen on it so it will not get burnt.


----------



## firefly (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh - you all have such cute doggies :smitten:

These are mine - Bernese mountain dogs, Flocke ("flake"), the one on the sofa and Kleiner Muck ( from "Arabian Nights"). I got both from an association, that takes care of/rescues mountain dogs. 

View attachment Herzensbrecher.jpg


View attachment flocke20.JPG


----------



## Astarte (Nov 16, 2009)

All your dogs are so adorable. :smitten:

Here's my dog. He is a Hungarian shepherd breed called puli. He fathered his first puppies this fall. I guess that makes me a grandma? 

View attachment masi.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Nov 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 70934
> 
> 
> Ok ok, I am allowing Cindy to be on my bed just this once!





If I don't let me pup on my bed, she carries on like there's no tomorrow! What a cutie!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 17, 2009)

Astarte said:


> All your dogs are so adorable. :smitten:
> 
> Here's my dog. He is a Hungarian shepherd breed called puli. He fathered his first puppies this fall. I guess that makes me a grandma?



Oh my gosh; I'm feeling the urge to play my Marley CD!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike and I frequent the Starbucks more than I truly care to admit. Ashleigh thinks that when we make or get a frap, she should get one. I guess the Starbucks we frequent agrees, because they've introduced to her the "puppy latte'" Mike caught a pic of her enjoying her treat. (a cup with whip cream in it)


This is her sneaking a lick of Mike's own frap:
View attachment Ashleigh enjoying Papas latte.jpg




And this is here enjoyin' a Puppy latte':
View attachment Ashleighs Puppy Latte.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Mike and I frequent the Starbucks more than I truly care to admit. Ashleigh thinks that when we make or get a frap, she should get one. I guess the Starbucks we frequent agrees, because they've introduced to her the "puppy latte'" Mike caught a pic of her enjoying her treat. (a cup with whip cream in it)
> 
> 
> This is her sneaking a lick of Mike's own frap:
> ...



Aww! What a sugar pie! Miss Ashleigh is the cutest!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2009)

View attachment Sleeping beauty.jpg


Sleeping beauty.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 19, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73123
> 
> 
> Sleeping beauty.





This puppy pose just makes me want to jump on the couch with her and rub her belly!! Is is just me or is there something very soothing about rubbin' a pups belly? Ahhh I'm a freak, but Miss Ashleigh loves it as she just snorts (a puggy's purr) away as she falls asleep. 

She's adorable Shoshie!!! Rub dat bell'eh babeh!! Heh! :blush:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment Bite me.jpg


So much for not allowing my doggie to jump up on my bed!


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 28, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73544
> 
> 
> So much for not allowing my doggie to jump up on my bed!



aww how could you kick that outta bed, very cute...


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 28, 2009)

Astarte said:


> All your dogs are so adorable. :smitten:
> 
> Here's my dog. He is a Hungarian shepherd breed called puli. He fathered his first puppies this fall. I guess that makes me a grandma?



Your dog made me smile i have never seen a dog like that before, can't wait until you post more pics....


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 28, 2009)

Astarte said:


> All your dogs are so adorable. :smitten:
> 
> Here's my dog. He is a Hungarian shepherd breed called puli. He fathered his first puppies this fall. I guess that makes me a grandma?



aww, that is so cute how you did his hair, i have seen them in dog shows and read about them, what a cool breed and their hair is just awesome...is it hard to take care of?? i would give ya some doggy rep, but it said i have given too much out again...sigh....


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2009)

It's the dog. How can something so cute leave a path of destruction in it's wake? Deep holes in the flower beds. Rotten dog


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 28, 2009)

steely said:


> It's the dog. How can something so cute leave a path of destruction in it's wake? Deep holes in the flower beds. Rotten dog



That Adorable Pooch... Never, it must be the neighbors dog  



Shosh said:


> View attachment 73544
> 
> 
> So much for not allowing my doggie to jump up on my bed!



Doggie Rules :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2009)

steely said:


> It's the dog. How can something so cute leave a path of destruction in it's wake? Deep holes in the flower beds. Rotten dog



Oh what a cute doggie!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Dec 3, 2009)

My doggie Cindy's grandmother Deja had her 10th birthday yesterday. All the doggies lined up for some birthday cake!

View attachment Deja resized.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 6, 2009)

This is Pixie, and why I do not put clothes on her, and why I wont ever put clothes on a dog.

We adopted Pixie from a girl, and she always had clothes on Pixie. ALL the time. Well, we took them off as soon as they left her here, and have never put them on her since. She gets really nervous when we get out her clothing. She doesn't like it. (we usually get it out to put on Cocoa, just to take pictures and laugh at him - he doesn't mind that, but I wouldn't make him wear something on a regular basis)

Here is Pixie's neck when we first got her. Its bald! 







4 months later






Then this summer 2009:





And a couple of weeks ago:






She's not bald on her neck anymore!


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's a friend's dog watching the Food Network on his TV, early Thanksgiving Day:






 - Jim


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't remember if I've posted...but this is my Tucker. I got him in "lick-mode".


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2009)

Tucker is a very handsome dog Indy! Speaking of licky-mode... Here is one from a series of pics that Mtnmaiden took of Bubbles, Risible's dog.








Here are some pics I recently took of our dogs Lilly (the Shih Tzu) and Albert (the Terrier mix).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Here's a friend's dog watching the Food Network on his TV, early Thanksgiving Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love it!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pics everyone! I am enjoying seeing all your doggies.


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 6, 2009)

oh I love this thread! I think its my favorite here! I love Lily and Albert!

Tucker is adorable too! And I love the picture of the dog watching the turkey - cute!


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 6, 2009)

Tuckerman is 100% Miniature Schnauzer! he is curled up next to me right now on the footstool...He's my Mr. Man right now.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 7, 2009)

This was my ex-wife's Miniature Schnauzer, Coco. He lived to be 19YO (died in the mid 90's):






He was the nicest dog ever, just not very bright. When walking on a leash, he would constantly walk on the opposite side of trees and sign posts -- he never caught on. My present dog (see Poodle in avatar) did that once and looked at me like "Well, Duhhhhh". She's never done it since and I can't even force here on the other side: She'll just drop behind.

I would lay on the sofa watching TV with Coco on my tummy. I got into the habit of teasing him with my left hand and petting him with the right one. He apparently got the idea that the hands were two seperate intelligent life-forms. If we were in the yard, he would growl if I reached for him with the left hand but come running to the right one.

Another slow night at work. It's great getting paid to write shit like this. 

Life is good. - Jim


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 7, 2009)

This is my sisters dog Max...he looks like a baked ptoato with legs...i love him...and if any of you know the story...he is "the B A D Chihuahua" 

View attachment meMax.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 7, 2009)

Astarte said:


> All your dogs are so adorable. :smitten:
> 
> Here's my dog. He is a Hungarian shepherd breed called puli. He fathered his first puppies this fall. I guess that makes me a grandma?



Astarte -

That dog is awesome! I think Puli's are cousins to Komodor's.

I've got a friend with a male and a female Komodor. They're outside dogs that have been bred (for centuries) to take care of sheep. Neither of these dogs are very social.











My friend lived out in the boondocks of North Carolina and had a jailbird neighbor with two aggressive Pit Bulls that got loose frequently. My friend warned him several times to keep his dogs away from the Komodors. (The male is even bigger than the one in the 2nd photo -- maybe 180 pounds.)

The guy would sneer and say, "Yeah, Whatcha gonna do about it".

My friend would smile and say, "Probably nothing".

One morning, while having breakfast, my friend heard a disturbance in his back yard. The Pit Bulls had gotten in and were attacking the male Komodor. The neighbor was walking up to the fence to watch, with a grin on his face.

The grin soon faded away. Both Pit Bulls were dead with in a very few minutes. Not a mark on the Komodor.

All of that hair serves a purpose. If a predator wants to bite a Komodor (or Puli) all they're gonna get is a mouthful of dreadlock. . .something to hang on to while the Komodor sends them to meet their Maker. 

- Jim


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2009)

View attachment warm and snug.jpg


The most spoilt doggie in Australia.


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 8, 2009)

The most spoilt dog in the USA.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 8, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> The most spoilt dog in the USA.



We are kindred spirits as far as our doggies are concerned!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 9, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Here's a friend's dog watching the Food Network on his TV, early Thanksgiving Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*L*ove the picture..._Top Bark meets Thanksgiving Day Turkey _ :happy:



smithnwesson said:


> This was my ex-wife's Miniature Schnauzer, Coco. He lived to be 19YO (died in the mid 90's):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A*mazing he didn't go after the turkey. What a good dog.



SocialbFly said:


> This is my sisters dog Max...he looks like a baked ptoato with legs...i love him...and if any of you know the story...he is "the B A D Chihuahua"



*D*i: that is a cute picture of you and Max...



Shosh said:


> View attachment 73993
> 
> 
> The most spoilt doggie in Australia.





smithnwesson said:


> The most spoilt dog in the USA.



*N*ever spoilt ... Doggies Rule


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 9, 2009)

Saw these neat pet food bowls on Cafe Press web site 








Cafe Press Pet Bowls






Cafe Press- Royalty Pet Bowls


----------



## Ivy (Dec 9, 2009)

grendel, last christmas. he is quite regal.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^


Awe! He does look regal, but I suspect the humans around him have encouraged him to believe he is the king!

How is he doing btw?


----------



## Ivy (Dec 9, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Awe! He does look regal, but I suspect the humans around him have encouraged him to believe he is the king!
> ...



he totally is... THE KING OF MY WORLD. doh. :doh:

he is alright. some of his hearing is coming back it seems, which makes me so happy. he seems to be seeing kinda okay, he walks into things a lot. poor baby. 

thanks for asking bb!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2009)

Ivy said:


> grendel, last christmas. he is quite regal.



Aww Grendel.

Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Astarte (Dec 10, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> aww, that is so cute how you did his hair, i have seen them in dog shows and read about them, what a cool breed and their hair is just awesome...is it hard to take care of?? i would give ya some doggy rep, but it said i have given too much out again...sigh....



The hair is quite easy to take care of. It needs to be parted into dreadlocks when the puppy wool starts felting after first year or so. If it's not parted into locks, it will be just a big lump of felted dog hair. Other then that it's pretty effortless. It doesn't need much trimming and you mustn't comb it, but washing it is rather toilsome.

His hair is done that way, because he was having a date.  There's so much of hair all around him it made ..erhm ...performing... difficult so we had to get it out of the way.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 10, 2009)

Astarte said:


> The hair is quite easy to take care of. It needs to be parted into dreadlocks when the puppy wool starts felting after first year or so. If it's not parted into locks, it will be just a big lump of felted dog hair. Other then that it's pretty effortless. It doesn't need much trimming and you mustn't comb it, but washing it is rather toilsome.
> 
> His hair is done that way, because he was having a date.  There's so much of hair all around him it made ..erhm ...performing... difficult so we had to get it out of the way.



hahah, he got his hair done for a date, that somehow cracks me up...

but regardless, he is a handsome dog  thank you for the answer too btw!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 11, 2009)

View attachment Resized.jpg


Cindy won first prize in her class in the Castlemaine Dog Show today.

I am holding the blue ribbon that she won.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 12, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74133
> 
> 
> Cindy won first prize in her class in the Castlemaine Dog Show today.
> ...



awww! yay! congrats to cindy and shoshie!!


----------



## QueenB (Dec 12, 2009)

congrats! :happy:



p.s. this is simon, my dog: 

View attachment downsized_1014091142a.jpg


View attachment 008.JPG


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ Simon is way too cool!  -Jim


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 12, 2009)

This is Mason, he is my moofles.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

Shosh said:


> My doggie Cindy's grandmother Deja had her 10th birthday yesterday. All the doggies lined up for some birthday cake!
> 
> View attachment 73777



This is toooooooo cute! I LOVE it!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

QueenB said:


> congrats! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wannna snuggy for my puggy!!! I'm hoping she gets one for Christmas! Great pics!


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74133
> 
> 
> Cindy won first prize in her class in the Castlemaine Dog Show today.
> ...





Heeeey, congratulations Shoshie! That's quite an accomplishment. My mom used to show cockerspaniels and it took her a few years to just get one a few points off a champion status. It's a tough game; those doggie shows.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 12, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> This was my ex-wife's Miniature Schnauzer, Coco. He lived to be 19YO (died in the mid 90's):



OMG he looks so much like Tucker! Tucker isn't the brightest dog but he sure folllows my directions...I call he comes.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 13, 2009)

QueenB said:


> congrats! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simon is a cutie! He looks like a poodle? Maybe a mini? I see some white -- is he considered a Parti-color? I never knew there was such a thing until I got mine back in May.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2009)

View attachment Rocky.JPG
Rocky
&
View attachment cider.JPG
Cider

My boys-sleeping soundly.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 14, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> View attachment 74201
> Rocky
> &
> View attachment 74200
> ...



OMG i love them, they look like they need a sincere kissie....i love love love big dogs, my first dog of my own was a german shep


----------



## SparkGirl (Dec 14, 2009)

*I'm at work, so I can't find a pic of the dummies right now, would a pic of the squirrels that they chase suffice for now??? haha* 

View attachment Squirrels1.JPG


----------



## Aliena (Dec 14, 2009)

Mike and I were putting up our Christmas tree and outside lights which totally excited Miss Ashleigh. However, when she realized it's not all fun and games until mama curses some insanely hellish non-english words because lights were not working (one bulb stops the whole @#$%$%^$#$#$%#@%^%^% THING???) She decided she woo me with her cutes and passed out on them. I couldn't help but take a few pics of her. 


And yes, that's a Christmas dress she's got on. 
View attachment Ashleigh snuggles with Christmas.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> View attachment 74201
> Rocky
> &
> View attachment 74200
> ...



Lovely doggies. 



Aliena said:


> Mike and I were putting up our Christmas tree and outside lights which totally excited Miss Ashleigh. However, when she realized it's not all fun and games until mama curses some insanely hellish non-english words because lights were not working (one bulb stops the whole @#$%$%^$#$#$%#@%^%^% THING???) She decided she woo me with her cutes and passed out on them. I couldn't help but take a few pics of her.
> 
> 
> And yes, that's a Christmas dress she's got on.
> View attachment 74253



Lol! Pugs are pretty special.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 15, 2009)

View attachment doggie show.jpg


Taken at the dog show last Saturday. My Cindy is the doggie in the middle of the doggie line up.

I am both a helicopter mother ( always hovering over Cindy and fussing over her) and I am also a stage mother now.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2009)

View attachment Em and Cindy.jpg


This is my niece Emily and Cindy my dog.

Emily was down visiting with my brother and sister in law. They live up north.

Emily fell in love with Cindy.

I told her that I would know where to find Cindy if she went missing. Up north!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2009)

View attachment 74706


This is my niece Emily and Cindy my dog.

Emily was down visiting with my brother and sister in law. They live up north.

Emily fell in love with Cindy.

I told her that I would know where to find Cindy if she went missing. Up north!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 29, 2009)

He always does this...  It's annoying but hey I love him!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2009)

Mathias said:


> He always does this...  It's annoying but hey I love him!



Soooo cute, I want one 
Love his little jumper!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2009)

Mathias said:


> He always does this...  It's annoying but hey I love him!



Oh Matt he is so beautiful.:wubu:

I love him!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 2, 2010)

Mathias said:


> He always does this...  It's annoying but hey I love him!



oh he looks so peaceful there. So cute!!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

View attachment Cindy.jpg


Here is my darling Cindy relaxing outdoors at my Auntie's beach house.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 75209
> 
> 
> Here is my darling Cindy relaxing outdoors at my Auntie's beach house.



Awww, she's adorable! 

Years ago I had a Golden Retriever named Gracie. Whenever I left the house she would look out of the living room window with her chin on the windowsill and a look on her face like she was ready to cry! And when she was happy I'd swear that dog smiled! 

I've had several dogs throughout my life. Oh, the stories I could tell...


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of my girl Haley. Who would have thought a dog that spent almost 7 years in Florida would love the snow as much as she does!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

JMCGB said:


> A couple of my girl Haley. Who would have thought a dog that spent almost 7 years in Florida would love the snow as much as she does!



Wow! Look at that snow!

Great pics of your doggie.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 10, 2010)

the_captain said:


> Awww, she's adorable!
> 
> Years ago I had a Golden Retriever named Gracie. Whenever I left the house she would look out of the living room window with her chin on the windowsill and a look on her face like she was ready to cry! And when she was happy I'd swear that dog smiled!
> 
> I've had several dogs throughout my life. Oh, the stories I could tell...



Cindy smiles all the time.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 11, 2010)

Shosh - Just to keep this thread on Page 1 . . . 






 - Jim


----------



## Shosh (Jan 15, 2010)

View attachment Pam 2.jpg


This is my friend Pam. Pam is the breeder of my dog Cindy.

Here she is at her rurul Aussie property playing with her dogs.

The yellow Lab in the pic is Cindy's brother Jack.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's Stuart in the snow from the storm a while back. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 15, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Here's Stuart in the snow from the storm a while back. :happy:



I just want to smother Stuart with kisses and cuddles. He is such a sweetie pie :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is my darling Cindy.

View attachment Cindy in Hospital.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Here is my darling Cindy.



Cindy really is a loyal companion Shosh and a beautiful dog! I hope your hospital stay went well!


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 13, 2010)

This is kinda dumb, but it made me laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOhUKPcsg2E


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh, I can't believe I never noticed this thread before. So awesome! All the pups are gorgeous. 

Sadly, I lost almost all of my pics of my pups when my old laptop died. I need to find the cord for my cam to take some new ones. My doggins are Maisy (almost 3 years old) and Larry (9 years old). I've had Maisy since she was a pup and adopted Larry from rescue when he was 7. Both are purebred long haired miniature dachshunds. 

I love them both, but Larry is my special guy. He looks at me like I make the sun rise and set every day. He's got a multitude of health issues, but is just the sweetest little boy in the world.

Maisy is...the weirdest dog I've ever known. She hates to be touched - hates even wearing a collar - but loves to cuddle up under the blankets with me on the couch. She'll stay there for hours - unless I try to pet her. Then she's off like a shot. I can't remember what the vet called it, but some animals are just extremely touch sensitive and she is apparently one of them. It's tough when out in public or when the kids' friends come over because she's just so damn cute everyone wants to pet her or pick her up.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 15, 2010)

For those of you who are concerned about cleaning floors with cleaners potentially harmful to your pet, I did some research and came up with a cleaning recipe that worked really, really well for me. I always worry about commercial cleaners because both of my dogs have long hair between their paw pads that they like to lick and groom with their teeth. I hate the thought of them ingesting something I can't even pronounce.

*2 tbsp liquid soap (I used body wash, in part because I'm out of dish soap but also because I liked the scent) - this is the part that does the actual cleaning
*1/2 cup rubbing alcohol (disinfects)
*1/2 cup vinegar (neutralizes pet odors)
*2 tbsp olive oil (FOR WOOD FLOORS - keeps the alcohol from drying out the wood. If you have tile/linoleum, you can just leave this out)
3-4 quarts water

I used this on tile floor in the bathroom (with the oil in it, since I was planning to wash the wood floors, too) and it did beautifully - dried streak-free and this is dark blue tile that NEVER dries streak-free. I also used it on the wood floors, but for some reason it seemed soapier than when I cleaned the tile, so I followed up with a clean water rinse.


----------



## gow (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres my dog Max. 






http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69809


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 16, 2010)

gow said:


> Heres my dog Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, Max is soooo cute!!!


----------



## gow (Feb 16, 2010)

This is why i love my furry friends soo much... I wish i could have one with me. 

Also check out my cats in that Thread...


----------



## Tracy (Feb 16, 2010)

My son's doggies!
Daisy 
and our indoor puppy Buster. He has really hated the cold snowy winter we have had here in the South. 
 

View attachment Daisy.jpg


View attachment busterlaying.jpg


View attachment Buster back chair.JPG


View attachment Buster nose hid.JPG


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 16, 2010)

MORE DOGGINS! Hooray!

gow, your pup looks like a doll.

Tracy, my dogs (also doxies!) are indoor dogs in the cold weather as well. They are potty pad trained (one of them is actually litter boxed trained, but my rescue dog could never get the hang of it, so we're using just pads now - still an occasional challenge, but much fewer accidents than with the box).

Yesterday it was warm (for Maine this time of year, anyway, in the 30s) so I opened the back door for the dogs to keep them occupied while I super-cleaned their potty area. Maisy (younger, had from a pup) stayed out most of the time, Larry (senior rescue) enjoyed the sunshine for about 10 minutes before deciding to come in and warm up on the couch.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 17, 2010)

Another picture.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 17, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Another picture.



You know I think you're adorable Mathias, but I would SO fly over there just to be with Stuart  He is just so damn cute!!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 17, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> For those of you who are concerned about cleaning floors with cleaners potentially harmful to your pet, I did some research and came up with a cleaning recipe that worked really, really well for me. I always worry about commercial cleaners because both of my dogs have long hair between their paw pads that they like to lick and groom with their teeth. I hate the thought of them ingesting something I can't even pronounce.
> 
> *2 tbsp liquid soap (I used body wash, in part because I'm out of dish soap but also because I liked the scent) - this is the part that does the actual cleaning
> *1/2 cup rubbing alcohol (disinfects)
> ...



Thank you so much for this cleaning recipe! I also do not want to expose my dog to harsh chemicals.
Isn't vinegar amazing? It has a multitude of cleaning uses around the home.
I use the white vinegar.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 17, 2010)

Tracy said:


> My son's doggies!
> Daisy
> and our indoor puppy Buster. He has really hated the cold snowy winter we have had here in the South.



Aww! How cute! I love sausage dogs!



Mathias said:


> Another picture.



I wuv Stuart! What a darling doggie.:wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's a photo I took a little over a week ago of me getting lickies from Lilly (aka Micro-Poodle... Mtnmaiden's miniature Shih Tzu).


----------



## Shosh (Feb 17, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> Here's a photo I took a little over a week ago of me getting lickies from Lilly (aka Micro-Poodle... Mtnmaiden's miniature Shih Tzu).



Great classic pic Stan! Love the hat!

The Shih Tzu has quite a lovely coat.


----------



## RJI (Feb 17, 2010)

My Yorkie Romeo


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 17, 2010)

RJI said:


> My Yorkie Romeo



OMG, Romeo is so sweet....and the little red jumper with leggings *lol* :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought my darling doggie Cindy a pink collar and lead.

View attachment Cindy lead.jpg


----------



## Mz Taz (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi 

This is Ben my cocker spaniel. Lost him October 2007:really sad:. Do I miss him everyday could I think of replacing him OMG and have to go through losing another not yet. 
It would be nice to have another sitting in its bed in front of the radiator in the kitchen on a morning I will have to wait and see 

View attachment Ben mobile.jpg


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 10, 2010)

That's my baby girl Pinky... SO not enjoying the freak snow day.

You all have such adorable babies!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Cindy relaxing on the couch.

View attachment Lounge.jpg


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I was checking out my FB Shih Tzu group and saw a pic of the new puppy of one of the members: Sugar Bear. Sooooo adorable. :wubu:

Sugar Bear is from the same kennel as Bubbles ... I have the want-mes for another puppy now ...




Mz Taz said:


> Hi
> 
> This is Ben my cocker spaniel. Lost him October 2007:really sad:. Do I miss him everyday could I think of replacing him OMG and have to go through losing another not yet.
> It would be nice to have another sitting in its bed in front of the radiator in the kitchen on a morning I will have to wait and see



Sorry to hear about your loss, Mz Taz. It's so very hard, losing a cherished pet ...


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Risible said:


> Well, I was checking out my FB Shih Tzu group and saw a pic of the new puppy of one of the members: Sugar Bear. Sooooo adorable. :wubu:
> 
> Sugar Bear is from the same kennel as Bubbles ... I have the want-mes for another puppy now ...
> 
> ...



My friend has just adopted her third doggie from the pound and his name is Bubbles.


----------



## Risible (Mar 18, 2010)

Shosh said:


> My friend has just adopted her third doggie from the pound and his name is Bubbles.



Capital name.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 25, 2010)

View attachment Recliner.jpg


Cindy loves to sit in my electric lift chair.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 25, 2010)

Soshie,

Do you ever get to sit in your electric electric lift chair?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 26, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Soshie,
> 
> Do you ever get to sit in your electric electric lift chair?



Sometimes.

That chair was fully funded for me through disability funding.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 26, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> That chair was fully funded for me through disability funding.



Nice chair, I like the burgundy. (I bet the dog hairs add to the chair's decor as well.)

I'm sure tho, my Chow with his red. 3 inch long, 2 layer coat makes a much more striking decorating accent when he sheds. (When I comb him during shedding season, I can fill up a large, brown grocery bag at least every week.) 

Hint: To remove dog hair from your clothes (or other fabric or upholstery), use a clean, disposable vinyl or plastic glove. Rub the glove over the area that has the hair on it. The hair will come off the fabric and stick on the glove. Throw the glove away when finished.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 30, 2010)

View attachment Walking.jpg


Here is my neighbor Carol and her grandaughter Sophie, with my doggie Cindy.


----------



## Shosh (May 20, 2010)

View attachment Cutey.jpg


I bought my darling doggie Cindy a necklace at the craft market.


----------



## smiley55 (May 20, 2010)

thought i would share my dog Cha Cha with you all. I miss her so much since shes 6000 miles away from me at the moment . 

Enjoy and have a lovely day!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm adopting another little monster! This is Zoe and she's a Yorkiepoo


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm adopting another little monster! This is Zoe and she's a Yorkiepoo



What a cute doggie.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 19, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm adopting another little monster! This is Zoe and she's a Yorkiepoo



Lovely little pooch! :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 19, 2010)

Shosh said:


> What a cute doggie.





Adamantoise said:


> Lovely little pooch! :happy:



Thanks! I haven't gotten her yet, so I'm anxiously awaiting to see how she will adapt to living with me and my other dog. But she's so sweet and adorable that I'm already in love! :happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 19, 2010)

This is my baby. Her name is Lily. She's extremely photogenic. She's grown a little bit since the picture as it was from about 2 weeks ago and she's 3 months old now. She loves the camera and she's absolutely adorable. She's part Cocker Spaniel, part Pomeranian.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2010)

My friend gave my little Cindy a bath today, with coconut doggie shampoo.

View attachment Resized bath 1.jpg


View attachment Resized bath 2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 22, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> This is my baby. Her name is Lily. She's extremely photogenic. She's grown a little bit since the picture as it was from about 2 weeks ago and she's 3 months old now. She loves the camera and she's absolutely adorable. She's part Cocker Spaniel, part Pomeranian.



Awww, such a wee cutie! I adore the expression on her face


----------



## moore2me (Aug 28, 2010)

Our house hasn't been the same since we lost our Rottie. I have been planning and plotting for a week now to hire a new dog. Since we had so much trouble with the Rottie when he got sick, I decided to downsize. A friend of mine has a hobby of breeding and raising mini and toy Australian Shepherds or "Aussies". She has a website here http://www.cherryhillaussies.com/

We lucked out in that her dogs had puppies a few weeks ago. The babies are five weeks old. We fell in love with one of the cutest little pups, He will be coming to my home next week when he is six weeks old. We are going to name him "Tank". (His registered name is Tanner, a mini Australian Shepherd.) It is with pride that I give you, my soon to be new baby - little Tank. 

View attachment tank1.JPG


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> This is my baby. Her name is Lily. She's extremely photogenic. She's grown a little bit since the picture as it was from about 2 weeks ago and she's 3 months old now. She loves the camera and she's absolutely adorable. She's part Cocker Spaniel, part Pomeranian.
> 
> ...snipped cute pup IMG...



Hmmmm....now that's an interesting
hybrid of dog, cute!


----------



## imfree (Aug 28, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Our house hasn't been the same since we lost our Rottie. I have been planning and plotting for a week now to hire a new dog. Since we had so much trouble with the Rottie when he got sick, I decided to downsize....snipped...



Cute "Wannabe Kid", you're preparing to adopt,
M2M. My Repper's in the charging rack again.

Someone please either jump my Repper off or
shoot some Rep M2M's way for me. Cute Pup
Rep is needed here!:bow:


----------



## Risible (Aug 29, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Our house hasn't been the same since we lost our Rottie. I have been planning and plotting for a week now to hire a new dog. Since we had so much trouble with the Rottie when he got sick, I decided to downsize. A friend of mine has a hobby of breeding and raising mini and toy Australian Shepherds or "Aussies". She has a website here http://www.cherryhillaussies.com/
> 
> We lucked out in that her dogs had puppies a few weeks ago. The babies are five weeks old. We fell in love with one of the cutest little pups, He will be coming to my home next week when he is six weeks old. We are going to name him "Tank". (His registered name is Tanner, a mini Australian Shepherd.) It is with pride that I give you, my soon to be new baby - little Tank.



Awww, Deborah, how sweet is Tank ... soooo cute. I'm sure you'll find him very useful around the farm, too. Those Aussies are tremendously smart lil buggers. They're a joy to watch work.

Sorry to hear about your Rottie ...


----------



## moore2me (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for patting the cute puppy on the back Edgar, Riz, and MizzSnakeBite. I have a feeling Mr. M2M and myself will be fighting over who gets to hold the puppy for the first couple of weeks. (Until he outgrows such nonsense and demands to be released and treated in a dignified manner.) 

View attachment tanner5.jpg


View attachment tanner6.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Sep 21, 2010)

"What are you lookin' at?"


----------



## imfree (Sep 21, 2010)

Alleigh really does like and eat dog food.

Please consider this attitudeious one for
honorary inclusion in Darling Doggies. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-10-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 28, 2010)

These are my Staffordshire bull terrier *Lily *and tuxedo cat *Monster*. Lily is 4, Monster 5, and they'd be great friends if Lily didn't squash Monster all the time! Monster likes and loves pretty much everyone and everything, but Lily's love of lying on top of him has made him a bit paranoid: he tollerated the moment in this picture for all of five seconds before sinking his claws into poor Lily. :blush:

We didn't notice until Lily was a bit bigger that they have the exact same markings!


----------



## Alicia33 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 2 yorkies that are my spoiled little babies:happy: Thier names are Princess Madison aka Maddie, and Captain Jack of All Trades aka Jack Jack or Bubba  Maddie will be 4 in December and Jack will be 4 next April. Jack is the larger one. 

View attachment maddiejack.jpg


View attachment jack.jpg


View attachment maddie.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2010)

View attachment My furbaby.jpg


My darling furbaby Cindy wearing one of my headbands.


----------



## Duchess of York (Nov 26, 2010)

Odin (we weighed him yesterday and he is now 113 lbs) 

View attachment 2010-06-05 20.12.55[1] (562x800).jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2010)

Duchess of York said:


> Odin (we weighed him yesterday and he is now 113 lbs)



He has such loving eyes and an intelligent gaze. He's a BBD, just as handsome as he is large.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 28, 2010)

My Moms Dog, Max, Who I helped raise: 




He's a Blue-Heeler/Beagle Mix.

My Grandma's Dog, Charlie, who I help take care of:








Pugaliciousness! 


<3 They are Megans Boys. Teehee. Max will leap and hide on my shoulders if he is in trouble with his Mom, and The pug follows me around like a little duckling until I pick him up and sit back with him snuggled up on my chest for a while. :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment Cindy Mouse.jpg


My beautiful Cindy.


----------



## Shosh (May 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=345a9ojpJq8

Here is Cindy. I took her to the park today.


----------



## mel (May 3, 2011)

I heart this thread!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2011)

View attachment Rayya and Cindy.jpg


Here is my doggie Cindy with her Vet


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 18, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Here is my doggie Cindy with her Vet



Oh she is beautiful!!! I always had labs until my recent two fosters that I adopted....they are wonderful dogs...albeit sometime crazy....she looks soooo cuddly!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Oh she is beautiful!!! I always had labs until my recent two fosters that I adopted....they are wonderful dogs...albeit sometime crazy....she looks soooo cuddly!!!



Thanks so much! She is very sweet.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 29, 2011)

If you decide to open this link, make sure you have a box of Kleenex® close by. 

http://wimp.com/researchdogs/

- Jim


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 29, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> If you decide to open this link, make sure you have a box of Kleenex® close by.
> 
> http://wimp.com/researchdogs/
> 
> - Jim



The look on their faces as their crates are opened, that fear, it broke my heart


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2011)

.........................


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 30, 2011)

Mathias said:


> .........................



Stuart!!! I love this dog!


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson (Nov 30, 2011)

Lily is a shetland sheep dog. She passed away in august, age 13. I dont think ill own another dog at least for quite some time


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 1, 2011)

KevinMichaelJohnson said:


> Lily is a shetland sheep dog. She passed away in august, age 13. I dont think ill own another dog at least for quite some time



She was beautiful....I'm so sorry.  I can understand....


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess Trip wanted to be the big spoon!


----------



## HiddenChippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's my Noob during a camping trip! 

View attachment Noob.jpg


----------



## joey86 (Dec 3, 2011)

My German shepard swimming lol


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

Satine, my darling princess:






She's a shelter rescue, and suspected to be a Belgian Shepherd mix. She is also one of the most tolerant dogs ever, putting up with whatever clothing we put her in... except the jingly antlers, that would be too much for anyone. 

Here's my boyfriend holding her while she wears her tutu:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

OMG!

All these dogs are so cute!!!!!

It makes me miss my dogs!

I only have a picture of my sexy fat cat Sylvia, I know this is a dog thread but she is my baby! She was a stray at work and I finally brought her home now we are inseperable! She is forver on my lap having a stroke Lol I look like a James Bond villain!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

Sylvia:kiss2: 

View attachment 24102011025.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

Oops I found one of my dogs too!

Mama Bella:wubu: 

View attachment bella.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 10, 2011)

My dog is a 50lb Standard Poodle; my girl friend's dog is a 10lb Snoodle (Poodle X Schnauzer). When one of us goes on a trip the other one dog sits, it works out great since they're the best of friends.






My dog is long enough to get her paws onto the counter and reach anything within about 6" of the edge. That has been no problem in the past, we just put the goodies at the back. A while back we noticed that even the shit at the back of counter started disappearing when the dogs were alone together.

The girl friend discovered why. My dog would get her paws onto the counter and the girl friend's dog would climb up her back onto the counter, chow down, then jump back down. I'm trying to get a photo of this, but they won't do it while I'm around.

- Jim


----------



## Shosh (Dec 10, 2011)

I am loving seeing pics of everybody's darling doggies. 

My darling doggie Cindy is still in Australia being cared for by my neighbor, while I am here with my boyfriend in Canada right now.

My little Cindyleh


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 12, 2011)

Tell me that this ain't cute. 






- Jim


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 13, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Tell me that this ain't cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the best pic ever!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 13, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> If you decide to open this link, make sure you have a box of Kleenex® close by.
> 
> http://wimp.com/researchdogs/
> 
> - Jim



I cried they looked so terrified when they were first on the grass!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 21, 2011)

we don't like mornings. 

View attachment 229752_2135176572600_1041637818_2420690_4761046_n.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 21, 2011)

Ivy said:


> we don't like mornings.



OMG your dog does not look impressed! LOL


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 25, 2012)

This made me cry like a little girl.

http://wimp.com/pitbullrescue/

- Jim


----------



## Shosh (Feb 17, 2012)

View attachment Cindyleh.jpg


Here is my darling doggie Cindy at the vet this week. My neighbour has been taking care of her while I am in Canada.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 18, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> This made me cry like a little girl.
> 
> http://wimp.com/pitbullrescue/
> 
> - Jim



That makes two of us.


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 28, 2012)

- Jim


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 28, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> - Jim



This is SO true! My boys never take their eyes off of me when I'm in the kitchen. LOL


----------



## smithnwesson (May 7, 2012)

Becky - XOXOXOXOXOXO!

I should have provided some music to go with that photo. Too late to edit it now.

Go full screen, max out the audio, soak this awesome shit up, and enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs

And yes, I've been drinkin' just a little. . .

 -Jim


----------



## mel (May 9, 2012)

ValentineBBW said:


> This is SO true! My boys never take their eyes off of me when I'm in the kitchen. LOL



ohhhhhh hehehehe...love that. reminds me of our spoiled rotten baby


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 9, 2012)

Two of my beasts, Buster & Mama:wubu: 

View attachment 09052012167.jpg


View attachment 06032012088.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (May 9, 2012)

Great photos! They're adorable. - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


>



You really should send a copy of this picture to the company that made this CD. It is hilarious. I think they should love it and use it in their advertising. (Copywrite the pix before sending too - If nothing else put a (c) to the name of your photo.

http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/basics/trade_defin.jsp

What is a trademark or service mark? 

A *trademark* is a word, phrase, symbol or design, or a combination of words, phrases, symbols or designs, that identifies and distinguishes the source of the goods of one party from those of others.

A service mark is the same as a trademark, except that it identifies and distinguishes the source of a service rather than a product. Throughout this booklet, the terms "trademark" and "mark" refer to both trademarks and service marks.

*Do Trademarks, Copyrights and Patents protect the same things? 

*No. Trademarks, copyrights and patents all differ. A copyright protects an original artistic or literary work; a patent protects an invention. For copyright information, go to http://www.copyright.gov . For patent information, go to http://www.uspto.gov/main/patents.htm .


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Aug 11, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


>



Hahaha...this made my morning.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2012)

View attachment 484467_4096369764908_788191525_n.jpg


Here is my doggie Cindy on the left, and my friend's black lab on the right.

Cindy and Loki are actually brother and sister.

( My friend took the pic, and my head got cut out, lol)


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 20, 2012)

My parents dogs decided they wanted to help my dad cut the grass I guess lol

I was praying they would stay still for the pic...they didn't budge. I lol'd so hard.

View attachment ForumRunner_20120820_173323.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 2, 2012)

- Jim


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Sep 14, 2012)

I love all of the pictures. They all look like healthy happy pups.

This is my two girls this past winter





My Older girl this summer





And My crazy pup this past june


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 22, 2012)

These are my babies.... Mini dash-hounds X jack russells. I googled them and their called Jack Hounds... Lol. They are sisters from the same litter and they are now 15 months old. 

View attachment 104547

In sep 2011, about three months old. 


View attachment 104548


On the run after a swim. 


and


Tonight, Cuddled on the couch. Sep 2012

View attachment 104545


View attachment 104546




View attachment 104544


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 22, 2012)

They're ADORABLE!


Aust99 said:


> These are my babies.... Mini dash-hounds X jack russells. I googled them and their called Jack Hounds... Lol. They are sisters from the same litter and they are now 15 months old.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> They're ADORABLE!



Thanks... I think so too... They are lovely company.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 24, 2012)

awww such cute dogs i always used to be a cat person but now we have my baby im a dog lover 











and heres just a quick picture i recreated below is the original


----------



## Shosh (Nov 8, 2012)

View attachment Train 4.jpg


Just out enjoying the warm spring weather in Australia with my dog Cindy


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 8, 2012)

Our mouse Oreo and our Pug Izzabella Pugalini
View attachment rats.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Our mouse Oreo and our Pug Izzabella Pugalini
> View attachment 105317



Aww! Super cute


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Our mouse Oreo and our Pug Izzabella Pugalini
> View attachment 105317



Snorgle!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2013)

View attachment shrink Cindy.jpg


Here is my little Cindy.
She turned 7 in October.
She always makes me smile


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 13, 2013)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111264
> 
> 
> Here is my little Cindy.
> ...



She's adorable!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> She's adorable!



Thank you so much 
She is a very sweet loving girl.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 14, 2013)

This is our new love. His name is Ben. 

View attachment 1114131155a_01.jpeg


----------



## azerty (Nov 14, 2013)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111264
> 
> 
> Here is my little Cindy.
> ...





Sweetie said:


> This is our new love. His name is Ben.
> 
> View attachment 111282



Very nice dogs


----------



## Shosh (Nov 15, 2013)

azerty said:


> Very nice dogs



Thanks so much


----------



## Jabbauk (Nov 17, 2013)

Trying to post a pic of my border collie but I can't get it to work on my ipad


----------



## Mr Gosh (Nov 26, 2013)

This is Joe, or Little Joe as he's sometimes known as he's named after my uncle Joe. He's a Border Terrier and he's 5 ½ years old. He's actually my dad's dog, so technically my little brother. 

I'm not allowed a dog in the flat I live in so I don't have a dog of my own. :really sad:

The first two pics are from the week we got him and the other two are from a while back but is accurate as far as how he currently looks. He likes to jump up on me and after trying to lick my face off he'll fall back into my arm so I have to hold him like a baby. The big soft bugger.  

View attachment Joe 1.jpg


View attachment Joe 2.jpg


View attachment Joe 3.jpg


View attachment Joe 4.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2013)

He's adorable! All personality I bet.



Mr Gosh said:


> This is Joe, or Little Joe as he's sometimes known as he's named after my uncle Joe. He's a Border Terrier and he's 5 ½ years old. He's actually my dad's dog, so technically my little brother.
> 
> I'm not allowed a dog in the flat I live in so I don't have a dog of my own. :really sad:
> 
> The first two pics are from the week we got him and the other two are from a while back but is accurate as far as how he currently looks. He likes to jump up on me and after trying to lick my face off he'll fall back into my arm so I have to hold him like a baby. The big soft bugger.


----------



## Mr Gosh (Nov 26, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> He's adorable! All personality I bet.



Oh, you've got that right! He's soooo intelligent too. If he's been out in the garden and wants to be back in he knocks on the door. He'll rear up on his back legs then thump his front ones into the door. He does all kinds of clever stuff. He's got different ways of getting my dad's attention for different things. He effectively tells my dad whether he wants his ball, wants to go out, wants a treat and all sorts. He loves attention too. he he.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 27, 2013)

Mr Gosh said:


> This is Joe, or Little Joe as he's sometimes known as he's named after my uncle Joe. He's a Border Terrier and he's 5 ½ years old. He's actually my dad's dog, so technically my little brother.
> 
> I'm not allowed a dog in the flat I live in so I don't have a dog of my own. :really sad:
> 
> The first two pics are from the week we got him and the other two are from a while back but is accurate as far as how he currently looks. He likes to jump up on me and after trying to lick my face off he'll fall back into my arm so I have to hold him like a baby. The big soft bugger.



Joe is very cute  A lovely lil brother, hehe.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2013)

Little dogs always make me laugh. They're like little old people with fur. Haha.



Mr Gosh said:


> Oh, you've got that right! He's soooo intelligent too. If he's been out in the garden and wants to be back in he knocks on the door. He'll rear up on his back legs then thump his front ones into the door. He does all kinds of clever stuff. He's got different ways of getting my dad's attention for different things. He effectively tells my dad whether he wants his ball, wants to go out, wants a treat and all sorts. He loves attention too. he he.


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's my little man hanging out with me while he convalesces from a broken leg! 


And one of my boxer and my other rescue mutt.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 28, 2013)

Awwww...cute overload. 


Poor little dude. You guys are quite the motley crew right now. Haha.



LeoGibson said:


> Here's my little man hanging out with me while he convalesces from a broken leg!
> 
> 
> And one of my boxer and my other rescue mutt.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2013)

LeoGibson said:


> Here's my little man hanging out with me while he convalesces from a broken leg!
> 
> 
> And one of my boxer and my other rescue mutt.



Oh poor doggie 

Very cute dogs!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2013)

View attachment kisses.jpg


I gave Cindy lots of lipstick kisses on her forehead


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 29, 2013)

I finally broke down over the summer and let the menfolk get a dog. I was really not wanting one, being a cat person. I also knew that he'd be my responsibility since i'm the one home all day. His name is Chewie, short for Chewbarka. He's a mutt and still a puppy. He's growing on me but i still say i'm a cat person  

View attachment 1237787_10202478783157987_1981679061_n.jpg


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111569
> 
> 
> I gave Cindy lots of lipstick kisses on her forehead



Oh, this is such a cute pciture. She's so nice


----------



## azerty (Nov 29, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I finally broke down over the summer and let the menfolk get a dog. I was really not wanting one, being a cat person. I also knew that he'd be my responsibility since i'm the one home all day. His name is Chewie, short for Chewbarka. He's a mutt and still a puppy. He's growing on me but i still say i'm a cat person



He looks so nice


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I finally broke down over the summer and let the menfolk get a dog. I was really not wanting one, being a cat person. I also knew that he'd be my responsibility since i'm the one home all day. His name is Chewie, short for Chewbarka. He's a mutt and still a puppy. He's growing on me but i still say i'm a cat person



Chewie is a cutie!
I am the opposite. I am 100% a dog person. I have never really liked cats.


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 30, 2013)

Is there a kitty thread?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2013)

kizzylove said:


> Is there a kitty thread?



Try this thread 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9885


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 7, 2013)

It's cold and windy here with ice pellets coming tonight and tomorrow. I've got some beef bourguignon simmering and we'll be staying in for just a bit. Merlot doesn't seem to mind. . .







- Jim


----------



## Shosh (Nov 29, 2014)

My Cindy
She turned eight years old in October.
I just love her so much 

View attachment baby girl 1.jpg


----------



## fuelingfire (Jan 2, 2015)

My girls. Bernese Mountain Dogs. Daphne on the left is 3, had her since she was a puppy. Tana, on the right, is 4 but I rescued her at the age of 2. Tana is now a therapy dog. 

View attachment 10353544_10100512850961212_8929126840027240689_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Jan 3, 2015)

Link my (nearly 1 year old) cockapoo!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> My girls. Bernese Mountain Dogs. Daphne on the left is 3, had her since she was a puppy. Tana, on the right, is 4 but I rescued her at the age of 2. Tana is now a therapy dog.



They are so pretty 
I love the colours of their coats.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2015)

Deacone said:


> Link my (nearly 1 year old) cockapoo!



That face! Just beautiful <3


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 4, 2015)

here is my baby :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 4, 2015)

me and my baby having cuddles


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2015)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me and my baby having cuddles



Aww how beautiful <3


----------

